# Concrete Coatings



## Christhefrenchie (May 4, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I've heard about a solution that can replace rubber mattings (less expensive and more health protection) on the floor, but since it is just a coating (apparently, it is rolled like a paint but it is not toxic) that you put upon the concrete, I'm afraid it may not be as comfortable as the mats may be for the horse.

What do you think? Does someone already use these coatings?


----------



## chinoerika (Jun 10, 2013)

*coating*



Christhefrenchie said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've heard about a solution that can replace rubber mattings (less expensive and more health protection) on the floor, but since it is just a coating (apparently, it is rolled like a paint but it is not toxic) that you put upon the concrete, I'm afraid it may not be as comfortable as the mats may be for the horse.
> 
> What do you think? Does someone already use these coatings?


I feel I would need to know more about the coating to make a judgment call. Can you tell us more about the product or where we can learn more about it ?


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I am also interested in learning more about this product. Our cement floor in the alley ways can be slippery in the winter and I would like to put something on it to help reduce this.
I would imagine that with a product like that, using in the stalls, the horses would have to have more bedding.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Do you mean the epoxy stuff put on garage floors with the sprinkles on it?
Or maybe a kind of roll on truck bed liner?


----------



## Christhefrenchie (May 4, 2015)

chinoerika said:


> I feel I would need to know more about the coating to make a judgment call. Can you tell us more about the product or where we can learn more about it ?


I saw a coating for horse stables here: Horses and Stables -

Apparently, it is coating that prenetrates the concrete to make him more solid and resistant to degradation.
On this link, they says it can also prevent the apparition of germs and bacterias.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

What I was able to read since my computer kept being offered Chinese/Japanese writing....

Sounds like a paint on product.
Much like the epoxy finish natisha mentioned for garage floors....especially when it mentioned using the application of sand to stop the slipperiness from happening.

Now, I could _*not*_ see where the product is made either.
However, unless made in the USA or Canada I would *not* buy it to use where my animals lived, period. Or where I would be spending a lot of time honestly...
Many other nations have proved over and over again that they do not follow safe guidelines when manufacturing products they claim are animal safe to eat, live in or on and breathe the air after a product was used.
Just because you can contact them in several nations.... :think:
_*No*, I want to know the country of product origination and a pretty comprehensive list of materials and their toxicity levels...

_If you are looking for something to make a barrier so bacteria can not breed, just paint the concrete with concrete paint. 
Look into maybe using a concrete waterproofing paint..
Sure would stop the porousness.
Probably be a lot cheaper too........

_jmo..._


----------



## Christhefrenchie (May 4, 2015)

chinoerika said:


> I feel I would need to know more about the coating to make a judgment call. Can you tell us more about the product or where we can learn more about it ?





horselovinguy said:


> What I was able to read since my computer kept being offered Chinese/Japanese writing....
> 
> Sounds like a paint on product.
> Much like the epoxy finish natisha mentioned for garage floors....especially when it mentioned using the application of sand to stop the slipperiness from happening.
> ...


Because I'm curious, I gave them a call; the product is made in Germany, it is a waterproofing silicate coating. The materials used are non toxic and environmentally friendly. 
They told me their coating has been approved by the Horse Competence Center, and they have a partnership with Kasselmann stables. If I understood well, the coating costs from 6 to 12 € per square meter.

I think it is better than a paint but I don't know the prices for waterproofing paint. Is it much more cheaper?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Christhefrenchie said:


> I've heard about a solution that can replace rubber mattings (less expensive and more health protection) on the floor, but since it is just a coating (apparently, it is rolled like a paint but it is not toxic) that you put upon the concrete, I'm afraid it may not be as comfortable as the mats may be for the horse.


Concrete coatings will seal/waterproof/protect the concrete and make it easy to keep clean, but do nothing as far as providing cushion for the horse like a normal stall mat.


----------



## Christhefrenchie (May 4, 2015)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Concrete coatings will seal/waterproof/protect the concrete and make it easy to keep clean, but do nothing as far as providing cushion for the horse like a normal stall mat.


Can we put both? coating and mats? but if we do that the coating becomes useless isn't it?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Christhefrenchie said:


> Can we put both? coating and mats? but if we do that the coating becomes useless isn't it?


You can do both, e.g. the coating will prevent urine from leaching into the concrete so it's much easier to keep clean and fresh.


----------



## Christhefrenchie (May 4, 2015)

Thank you for your answers, I think I will give it a try, I will keep you updated!


----------



## Christhefrenchie (May 4, 2015)

Hi,

After negociations with Nova Palm, I decided to place an order; they showed me the work they've done for Kasselmann, it's a pretty good work!
So if you're interested, I decided to redo all the walls and floors of my stables. the total cost of the procedure is around 2500€ for 250m2 all included.


----------

